# Empower Registration



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

When I first moved to Dubai (about 5 months) and moved to my apartment, I registered for a couple of services (Dewa, DU) thinking that's all I had to do. 

I did not realize that I also had to register with Empower for my chilling services. I thought that my chilling fees were part of my DEWA bill until a colleague mentioned that my area is serviced my Empower. I double checked my contract and it states I am responsible for DEWA and Empower.

I recall that the previous tenant did not properly close his/her Dewa bill when I registered, so I had to pay the remaining balance, which the landlord paid me back eventually.

So my questions are:
1) Is it possible to backdate a registration for Empower
2) What happens if I don't register. 
3) Is the bill going to someone else because I haven't lost power yet ?
4) If there is a remaining balance, must that be paid prior to my registration

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kashman said:


> Hi all, When I first moved to Dubai (about 5 months) and moved to my apartment, I registered for a couple of services (Dewa, DU) thinking that's all I had to do. I did not realize that I also had to register with Empower for my chilling services. I thought that my chilling fees were part of my DEWA bill until a colleague mentioned that my area is serviced my Empower. I double checked my contract and it states I am responsible for DEWA and Empower. I recall that the previous tenant did not properly close his/her Dewa bill when I registered, so I had to pay the remaining balance, which the landlord paid me back eventually. So my questions are: 1) Is it possible to backdate a registration for Empower 2) What happens if I don't register. 3) Is the bill going to someone else because I haven't lost power yet ? 4) If there is a remaining balance, must that be paid prior to my registration Thanks for the responses.


empower will be your responsibility as you are the tenant and i am suprised that the Landlord has not seen the bill yet and had a red letter?


----------



## Upkeep_Dubai (Jan 8, 2014)

Robbo is correct about the landlord. You need to contact him and sort out the outstanding bill before they cut you off. Mine was cut off after about 2 weeks from a non-payment from the landlord. I think i just paid it to avoid all the hassle of chasing him. It was about 500Dhs i think..


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

I have no issues about paying the bill...but I'm surprised that nobody has harassed me for any money yet ? 

I'm thinking that either my landord is paying on my behalf (unknowingly)or Empower hasn't sorted out the billing. 

If its the latter, then I would wanted this sorted out right away, but if someone else is paying for me...then what's the hurry. :tongue:

Any ideas why its been 5 months without losing power ?


----------



## Upkeep_Dubai (Jan 8, 2014)

He must be paying the bill. Our AC was shut off within 1 month when no-one was paying the bill. Might still be better to speak to your landlord, in case he suddenly realizes and stops paying without telling you. It can be annoying when your AC is suddenly shut off and you have to go and pay, wait for it to come back on, etc....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Upkeep_Dubai said:


> He must be paying the bill. Our AC was shut off within 1 month when no-one was paying the bill. Might still be better to speak to your landlord, in case he suddenly realizes and stops paying without telling you. It can be annoying when your AC is suddenly shut off and you have to go and pay, wait for it to come back on, etc....


Not just that, but you may find yourself in receipt of a huge bill you need to settle in one go as well as a reconnection fee plus a security deposit.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I had the exact same issue where i was not told by agent about the chiller charges thinking it was part of the DEWA bill till i called them up last week and they basically said we have been sending the bills to your landlord for the past 6 months with no payments done. They apparently cut off the service and now im stuck with all the bills plus 1000aed re-connection fee. I was in a shock to hear the big number especially when i had no idea that i had to be paying this...called up the agency who have direct contact with landlord and they basically said we informed you about this and it should have been paid by me...

Now i need to sort out this huge amount of payment due to the lack of landlord not being bothered to inform me about the outstanding bills...

Another lesson learnt!


----------

